# Painting background



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Picked this up from a guy here, I am putting it in the new 240 but I want to darken it up. Any reason I cant use that Krylon plastic paint you can use on tubes and what not in a tank?

Not my tank but the guy I bought the background from, it's just a bit to brown.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes, you can use Krylon. I used it on my BG but I used a technique called dry brushing to make it look more natural.


----------



## JGroves (Feb 19, 2013)

That looks like the BFR from Universal Rocks. Might even be the same vid another member pointed me toward in response to my BFR question thread. Mine is going in a 55 though. Not sure if it will leave me enough room. Can you get a sense of whether it might take up too much real estate in a tank that is only 11 inches deep?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

The guy I got it from had it in a 75 gallon, it's kind of why he was letting it go. His fish were running out of space, and looking at it in person I can tell you it wouldn't leave much room front to back in a 55. I suppose you could cut it into psc and use the psc here and there in a tank. But I think you be better off with the slimline type or the modules glued in a corner or something?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

That's an awesome background...your tank is gonna rock Jim!


----------



## JGroves (Feb 19, 2013)

JimA said:


> The guy I got it from had it in a 75 gallon, it's kind of why he was letting it go. His fish were running out of space, and looking at it in person I can tell you it wouldn't leave much room front to back in a 55. I suppose you could cut it into psc and use the psc here and there in a tank. But I think you be better off with the slimline type or the modules glued in a corner or something?


Thanks, that's what I was afraid of. I may consider the flatter BGs, or maybe just black paint. Sorry to go off topic, but I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

JGroves said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > The guy I got it from had it in a 75 gallon, it's kind of why he was letting it go. His fish were running out of space, and looking at it in person I can tell you it wouldn't leave much room front to back in a 55. I suppose you could cut it into psc and use the psc here and there in a tank. But I think you be better off with the slimline type or the modules glued in a corner or something?
> ...


 I don't worry about such things! 116 views and 5 replys, not a problem! I think for the price of this one new you could order a few modules and make a really cool background in a 55 without taking up prime property!

Cichlid gal sent you a PM on W,F,B. :wink:


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

are you going to mix that background with your current? gonna be a neat design if u do end up trying it . keep me updated on WFB with ur progress.


----------



## Darkrose (Feb 4, 2013)

JimA said:


> Picked this up from a guy here, I am putting it in the new 240 but I want to darken it up. Any reason I cant use that Krylon plastic paint you can use on tubes and what not in a tank?
> 
> Not my tank but the guy I bought the background from, it's just a bit to brown.


To avoid hijacking this thread, could anyone PM me with what the catfish is swimming up against the glass in this video is? Thanks!

(apologies for the mini-hijack)


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I got the background and video from Swifterz, you can do a search for him and PM him.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*JimA*, have you painted the background yet? 
An idea to make it look more natural would be to paint it with the spray paint (if that makes sense). But, with your expertise, I'm sure it will look good.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

DanniGirl said:


> *JimA*, have you painted the background yet?
> An idea to make it look more natural would be to paint it with the spray paint (if that makes sense). But, with your expertise, I'm sure it will look good.


 Thanks for the thoughts, and no I have not painted it yet. I can't get my life out of the way to finish this project :roll: Hoping to get more done this weekend.


----------

